# TiVo Stream Still Good Solution for In-Home Streaming to Computer?



## jethrodesign (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi, I'm looking into getting a first-generation Roamio (Roamio Basic), but would like to be able to stream recorded cable (Spectrum) content to my computer on the same home network.

- They do stream recorded content to a PC, correct? Almost all of the info on them I can find only mention iOS or Android support.

- If I can find a Stream somewhere, do they still work OK for this purpose? Are there risks that support could be dropped at some point?

- Would the internal streaming of a Bolt be more/less reliable than stand-alone Stream device?

I also have an iPad that I might use on occasion to stream, probably more when away from home. I'm assuming content protection may come into play if streaming outside the home network, correct??

Thanks for any input. Trying to decide between getting a Roamio or Bolt, and streaming content to my computer is a strong desire.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

This has stopped working. The TiVo Stream no longer plays recordings on a computer. Bummer.


----------



## jethrodesign (Mar 2, 2006)

> This has stopped working. The TiVo Stream no longer plays recordings on a computer. Bummer.


Oh, wow. Thank you for the update here.

- Do you know if this seems like a permanent situation for these old Steam boxes, or more of a temporary glitch/issue?

- This is only pertaining to the stand-alone Stream device, and not something like a TiVo Bolt which as the streaming capability built-in, correct?

This may push me to skip the Roamio and go for the Bolt, as I really do want the ability to stream shows to my computer (Win 10) upstairs on occasion. 

THANKS!


----------

